# Brody Goes Camping!



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

We went camping this weekend at a lake. We had a perfect spot, lots of trees and grass and right next to the water. We had a fantastic time, even though it was windy! Brody had so much fun. Here's some pics ....


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

How fun! I almost missed him in the non-close ups because he looks so tiny in the great outdoors!!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

nice pics, glad u had a good time! i havent been camping in ages, used to love it


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

How adorable! The last two....the one with sand on his nose, and the one where he's just grinning from ear to ear? Be still my heart! :love10:


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Looks like he had a blast. I like your tent trailer. I had one, used to camp all the time, me and my 7 special needs kids in one tent trailer = a great time. Only ever took one dog with us, my Peke Sun Chee. One of my sons slowly distroyed the tent trailer in the guise of trying to "fix" it so I sold it. I really miss it and camping.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Brody is so photogenic! 

I could look at pics of him all day long, bless him x


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Brody looks so handsome and proud!! Ive always wanted to go camping  Looks like you guys had a great time. Glad the weather was nice!!!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Those pics are awesome Tracy!! Brody looks adorable as usual. :love2:


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Great pics. Brody is so handsome.  I am itching to pull the motorhome out and go camping. I totally want warm weather. Not quite here yet though. Today was 70 but tomorrow will be 50 and a low of 29. So, not quite camping weather yet. Soon though . Where do you live?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks guys! We had a lot of fun.

Tricia, we are in Kansas. Wichita. We went a couple hours north to the Marion reservoir to the lake there. It was 70's yesterday and 80's today! But the wind is blowing like crazy. We felt like we were in a hurricane last night. It wasn't very restful sleeping with the wind, but we still had a blast. Looking forward to next time.


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

I have a sneaking suspicion that our dear Brody has fun, no matter where he goes!

Great pics!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

kimr said:


> I have a sneaking suspicion that our dear Brody has fun, no matter where he goes!
> 
> Great pics!


You've got him pegged 100%! LOL!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Great pics Tracy! I love the one with his sandy little muzzle. Brody is just so cute.

And this wind is NUTS!!


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

Oh he looks so cute! I love taking my pooches camping/hiking.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Such great pics, as usual Tracey.. I know that Brody is wonderful "model" material, but I suspect one of you guys is also a very good photographer as well! lol I, too, loved the sandy muzzle shot!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Great pics, Tracy. Brody is soo cute! Such a little adventurer.  Glad you all had fun!


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Brody steals my heart every time! He is just too cute. And look at that long tongue! Oh my!!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi look how much fun little brody is ready to camp thats so nice yall can all go and enjoy the nice outdoors together


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

WOW Hes so Gorgeous Tracy! I LOOOVe that last photo! Looks like fun


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Brody you look as wonderful as always. You are a very lucky
little man to get to go camping with your mommy and daddy.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Handsome as always!!


----------



## Lindilou (Mar 6, 2011)

Great pics. The first are like "spot the chi" competitions and the last ones are stunning of him


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Thank you everyone!! Your comments are so sweet. Thanks so much!


----------



## widogmom (Mar 23, 2011)

Great pics, and it looks like a beautiful campground. Spouse and I are always looking for dog-friendly camping opportunities on the way to TX or AZ. If you're comfortable doing so, could you please let me know the name of the campground and where it is? Sure would appreciate it - Thanks!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

widogmom said:


> Great pics, and it looks like a beautiful campground. Spouse and I are always looking for dog-friendly camping opportunities on the way to TX or AZ. If you're comfortable doing so, could you please let me know the name of the campground and where it is? Sure would appreciate it - Thanks!


It's Marion Reservoir in Marion, KS. South Central KS. It's a really lovely place and 4 nice campgrounds to choose from. Everything from full hook ups to tent sites. We were in the French Creek Cove which had water/electricity and very clean bathrooms. The sites were roomy with lots of grass/trees and right on the lake. 

Corps Lakes Gateway: Kansas - Marion Reservoir


----------



## widogmom (Mar 23, 2011)

That's wonderful - thank you so much! Can't wait to get the RV out of storage!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Great pics! I love the one where he has sand on his nose lol


----------



## JacksonsMommy (Oct 1, 2009)

I love Brody and I love camping! What great pictures. I just ordered a tattoo collar like that from an etsy artist  I can't wait to get it.... especially now after seeing it on Brody!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Awww Tracy, I love all the photos..and of course Brody......Thanks for sharing


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks everyone!! We sure had fun.

Jacksons mom - I got Brody's tattoo collar off etsy too! Maybe we used the same seller. The tattoed pooch? She does amazing stuff. He wears it all the time too and it still looks brand new.


----------

